# Medaka Box Mafia Game I: Life is All Fiction!



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

*Konoha Library 2nd Floor - Medaka Box Mafia Game I*

Pic by Raziel of Zerochan​*Life is All Fiction!*
by sarun uchiha

Players (4/20):
Agmaster - [Munakata Kei]
Awesome - [Shibuki Shibushi]
Buto Rengoob - [Miyakonojou Oudo]
Cubey - [Kurokami Maguro]
Degaforce - [Naze Youka/Kurokami Kujira]
familyparka - [Koga Itami]
Firestormer - [Emukae Mukae]
gumby2ms
Jessica - [Yukuhashi Mizou]
Legend - [Kumogawa Misogi]
Mist Puppet - [Unzen Myouri]
Omaeda Takes It Alone - [Hinokage Kuudou]
Psychic - [Hitoyoshi Hitomi]
RemChu
Saten
Saturday - [Ajimu Najimi]
SoulTaker - [Chougasaki Gagamaru]
Tyronisoar - [Akune Kouki]
VoDe
☆Stars☆ Shin - Zangetsu - [Shiranui Hansode]
*Do Not Post Yet!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

*Day 1:*
*1) *
*2) *
*3) *
*4) *
*5) *
*6) *

*Night 2:*
*1) *
*2) *
*3) *
*4) *
*5) *
*6) *
*7) *
*8) *

*Day 2:*
*1) *
*2) *
*3) *
*4) *​


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

*Game Rules, Info, Guidelines etc:*

*Manga:*
It is not necessary to read Medaka Box manga series to play this game but you will have better understanding if you do.

*Role Revealing:*
Role Revealing is allowed. make true or fake claims.

*Set-up:*
Bare of 3 roles, no other roles are revealed at the start of the game.

*Game:*
Despite 20 player game, this game is far from being a simple game with basic roles.
Welcome to mafia game, powered by shonen power-ups!

*Death:*
Please do no discuss about the game or your role is you died.
Wait, until I declare the game is over. Please respect the game!

*Round:*
Round is either a full day phase and night phase, or night phase and day phase.

*Day Phase:*
Minimum: Usually 24 hours
During Day Phase, eveyone is required to make a post.
Missing more than one day phase would result in modkills.
It is not required to lynch vote. However all no votes (when player doesn't vote), invalid votes, null votes, and [No Lynch] type votes are considered self-votes.

*Lynches:*
Please vote in this format: *[Vote Lynch "Name"]*

*Night Phase:*
Minimum: Usually 24 Hours
Do not post in night phase under any circumstances.

*Actions:*
PM *only* me you actions.
During day phase, I will perform the action on 1st send (via PM to me) basis. So, get them early if you want to do before others.
During night phase, all actions will be performed at the same time. I will decide what is prioritized.
None of your actions can be used on yourself unless the action specify it.
Please PM me you action at appropriate phases.
Please PM me required actions.

*Modkills:*
A kill that surpasses everything in this game.
I'll use it if the in-game rules, NF rules and mafia game rules are not followed.
Modkill means you are killed for good!
Please do not let yourself be modkilled!
Modkills will be Janitor'd which means I will not confirm the role fo the players who performed the modkill.

*If this is 1st game for you, it is still pretty easy to pick up by watching the game!
Ultimately, I hope this game will reignite interest in mafia games and attract fans to Medaka Box!*

*Do Not Post Yet*​


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

1)

Agmaster(Munakata Kei)
*[Killing Instinct/Active/Obsessive Gun Owner]*
He is required to make a kill each day phase and each night phase unless he uses [Hammerspace]. Failure to do so would result in modkill.
*[Superhuman Speed/Passive/Limited Escape Artist]*
He has 75% chance of dodging attacks.
*[Most Wanted List/Guilty Investigation]*
He shows up guilty to investigations unless he makes an action against [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] or vice-versa. After that, he would be shown innocent.

2)

Awesome (Shibuki Shibushi)

3)

(Chougasaki Gagamaru)
*[Since he was 6]*
He will auto-lose if Shibuya is/stays dead.

4)

(Hitoyoshi Zenkichi)
*[Weapons Specialist/Active/Kill]*
He can kill each day phase and each night phase.
*[Harem]*
Each night phase, he picks a target. If the target is male, [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] engages in a brawl with the target. He has 50% chance of killing the target or he himself dying.
If the target is female, she joins his [Harem]. All girls in his [Harem] cannot harm him in any manner.
If the target’s gender is ambiguous, well, rng between brawl and joining his harem.
*[Stomp/Active/Random Roleblock]*
If he uses this ability, a random player gets killed and another random player gets roleblocked. He can use this ability each night phase.
*[Savate/Active/Duelist]*
He kills one of his (first) attackers each phase. If a loop develops, Zenkichi’s retaliation ignores the loops and the ability that causes the loop.
If he dies for the 1st time, he auto-revives, keeps all of his abilities and gains:
*[Parasite Seeing/Active/Tracker]*
He can see what a player is doing each night phase.

5)

(Ajimu Najimi)
*[Live Zero/Active/Ability Nullifier]*
She can nullify a random ability of her target each day and night phase. The nullified ability will be unabled to be used until she changes her target in next phase.
*[Standing Ovation/Passive/Ability Proof]*
All abilities other than [Flask Plan] abilities, [Bookmaker] & [All Fiction] won’t work on her unless [Devil Zero] is in effect.
*[Hundred Gauntlets/Active/Jack of All Trades]*
She can choose to kill, roleblock, investigate or protect one target each night phase.​


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

6)

(Shiranui Hansode)
*[Rule Change/Passive/Escape Artist]*
She can escape any attacks unless [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] attacks her. She can escape any lynch unless [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] casted her name as his final vote for that day phase.
*[High Appetite/Active/Night Kill]*
She can kill one player each day phase and each night phase.

7)

Jessica (Yukuhashi Mizou)

8)

(Kikaijima Mogana)
*[Loud Voice/Active/Random Roleblock]*
Each night phase, she can randomly roleblock 5 players.

9)

(Hinokage Kuugou)

10)

Cubey (Kurokami Maguro)​


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

11)

Tyranisoar(Akune Kouki)

12)

(Koga Itami)
*[Cybernetics/Active/Kill]*
She can make a kill each night phase.

13)

(Kurokami Medaka)
*[Kurokami Phantom/4 Shot/Escape Artist]*
She can dodge four attacks in the entire game.
*[End/Passive/Copy Cat]*
Each day, she has 25% chance of copying an ability used on her. Each night phase, she can copy one random ability used on her. Once copied, she will evolve those abilities to 120% (game host will decide the evolution).
[War God Mode/Passive/Berzerker]
If [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] gets attacked, she will randomly attack one player.

14)

(Naze Youka/Kurokami Kujira)
*[Remodelling/Active/Enhancer]*
She can remodel a player (the game host will decide which abilities will the target gain) each night phase.
If she is attacked/killed, she survives the 1st time and gains:
*[Fire Flip/Active/Roleblock]*
She can roleblock one player each night phase.
*[Ice Fire/One-Shot Active/One-Shot Roleblock Kill]*
She can roleblock a player and if player perform an action that night phase, the person would be killed.
*[Red and Blue Sword/Active/Kill]*
She can kill each night phase.

15)

(Miyakonojou Oudo)
*[Ruler of 13 Party]*
He can only die after half of town players were killed.​


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

16)

Firestormer (Emukae Mukae)
*[Knives/Active/Night Kill]*
She can attack one target each night phase. This ability will not work on [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi].
*[Evolved Raff-Rafflesia/Passive Active/Kill]*
If [Shibushi Shibuki] is/stays dead, she can kill a target each night phase.

17)

(Unzen Myouri)
*[Super Ball/Active/Kill]*
Each night phase, he can kill a player.
*[Smart Bomb: Cinderella/Passive Active/Bomber]*
Each time his attack fails to make kill his target, he gets a bomb.
*[Snow White/Passive One-Shot/One-Shot Bulletproof]*
He can survive one attack the entire game.

18)
Psychic (Hitoyoshi Hitomi)​


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

from Choujabaru Tomekichi's profile page in Medaka Box Wikia​Three figures are approaching sarun uchiha [Choujabaru Tomekichi].

[Choujabaru Tomekichi]:
"As the Vice-Chairman of the Election Committee, I assure all three of you that I will conduct this game in neutrality. So before we begin, does the three of you have any words to say!"

[Kumogawa Misogi]:
"I want to beat them.
Even though I'm not cool, or strong, or just, or beautiful, or cute, or pretty, I want to beat the cool, strong, just, beautiful, cute, and pretty people.
Even though I wasn't blessed with talent, even though I'm stupid and have a bad personality, have bad grades, am misguided and am a good for nothing, I want to beat the talented, smart, likeable, overachieving people.
I want to beat those with friends when I can't have friends.
I want to beat the people who work hard when I can't work hard.
I want to beat the the victorious people when I can't win.
I want to beat the happy people when I'm miserable."

*Spoiler*: __ 




by cxcscans​



[Kurokami Medaka]:
"Those who win are not strong. It is those who lose and crawl back up who are strong!"

*Spoiler*: __ 




from Kurokami Medaka's profile page in Medaka Box Wikia​



[Ajimu Najimi]:
.....

*Spoiler*: __ 




by cxcscans​



*Post Away! day 1 Begins!*

​


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2012)

sweet.
so many characters it will be interesting to see who you choose.


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

So what are we supposed to do now? Do we talk about lynching a member?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2012)

yeah basically, a nice rookie rule, and rule in general for day one is just to relax. people who standout day 1 are often seen as playing outside their norm. lots of rng votes and spite votes on day 1. 
night actions and peoples ways will show over time. 

also for the life of you resist revealing at all costs becuase showing your cards is rarely a good idea. don't follow others votes too eagerly nor should you resist too much. 

basically mafia games are giant social conformity experiments were players try to all act as similar as possible while pushing the pace of the game in their favor while trying to leave no traces of guilt or town powerful role in their posts that would lead to them being hunted by actions at night. 

be subtle yet assertive and find out who is mafia. also beware a lot of the community act like scum in general, they are more often mafia when they are sane, some are opposite. sane as mafia, derpilicious as mafia,

welcome to the fold psycho.


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

Oh ok, LOL, thanks Gumby. You know this game reminds me alot of Big Brother. Don't know if you ever seen that.

And it's Psychic....Not Psycho.


----------



## VoDe (May 26, 2012)

So it has started.

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## Olivia (May 26, 2012)

I'll hold off on voting for now, as I want to wait and feel this game out, along with the players.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2012)

There's gotta be some trolling ass actions can not wait to see 'em in action 

*[Vote Lynch Cubey] *because Cubey


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

*Dead Scar Dead*

by firebrand20120 of Zerochan.net​
[Munakata Kei]:
Looks like I found a Minus on the get go.

[Shibushi Shibuki]:
Get closer, kid! Lemme open your battle scars, Last Carpet!

[Munakata Kei]:
You underestimate me, Scar Dead! I m going to kill you with weapon:


*[Munakata Kei] kills Awesome [Shibushi Shibuki] with (Killing Instincts).*



> [Killing Instinct/Active/Obsessive Gun Owner]
> He is required to make a kill each day phase and each night phase unless he uses [Hammerspace]. Failure to do so would result in modkill.



*Due to his (Since he was 6), [Chougasaki Gagamaru] have lost (though he lost and can still continue as long as he is alive) as long as Awesome [Shibushi Shibuki] stays dead.*



> [Since he was 6]
> He will auto-lose if Shibuya is/stays dead.



​


----------



## White Wolf (May 26, 2012)

Subscribin' 


Game looks good, Sarun. Nice job.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

Basic Mafia Game Help:
Flash Player

NF Link related to Medaka Box & Mafia Games:








​


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

first, lol awesome 

second, "stays dead"? Possibly a revival ability within the scum ranks


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

Do I have to rehost the image links?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2012)

Dead before he can post 

It doesn't surprise me that scum could have a revive, it would lead me to believe Ajimu is mafia.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

If we're going by manga, Ajimu would make more sense as an indie. Kumagawa could possibly have a 'revival' ability via All-Fiction.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2012)

That's a possibility but i find it hard to believe. Ajimu seems far more probable and this game strikes me as one where factions in the manga don't relate to scum or town status. That bitch just reeks of mafia


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 26, 2012)

Somebody getting killed already? That was fast.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

*Carpet Bagging*


[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]:
Pity that we won't become friends in this universe! Though you became a murderer in this verse already.

[Munakata Kei]:
I wonder whether I would have survived a hit from you.

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: It's still sad that it has to end this way for way! Show me your best move and your best weopons, bro!



[Munakata Kei]: Pitiful, I could have survived if I wasn't bogged down by my weapons.

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Don't worry mang, you will from now on show up as innocent, though just 6 feets under.

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] kills Agmaster [Munakata Kei] with his (Weapons Specialist) after latter's (Super Human Speed) failed/was unlucky at rng.*



> [Weapons Specialist/Active/Kill]
> He can kill each day phase and each night phase.





> [Superhuman Speed/Passive/Limited Escape Artist]
> He has 75% chance of dodging attacks.





> [Most Wanted List/Guilty Investigation]
> He shows up guilty to investigations unless he makes an action against [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] or vice-versa. After that, he would be shown innocent.



​


----------



## VoDe (May 26, 2012)

Well that's interesting.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (May 26, 2012)

Lots of bloodlust from the getgo. I wouldn't be surprised if Kumagawa had a revival ability either.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

At least the day won't be a complete wash.

Awesome has some of the worst luck/role assigns in recent memory. 



Jessicα said:


> I'll hold off on voting for now, as I want to wait and feel this game out, along with the players.



Because you couldn't change your vote if you found someone a better candidate for scum over another 

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*

going for an inactive right away? too easy


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Except she posted 7 hours ago and has given every indication she's going to play. But since you want me to change my vote 

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

yes because she has never done that before '

never said you should change your vote just found it suspicious but whatever '


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Saturday said:


> yes because she has never done that before '
> 
> never said you should change your vote just found it suspicious but whatever '



First time for everything 

Inactifagging =/= not mafia


----------



## Firestormer (May 26, 2012)

Two people are dead already? Lol.

Oh, and hi new people


----------



## Agmaster (May 26, 2012)

...I wasn't fond of that living part anyways...  ((  ))


----------



## Legend (May 26, 2012)

Ok so im in this game


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 26, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> Two people are dead already? Lol.
> 
> Oh, and hi new people



Are mafia games usually this violent? It's not even the night phase.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Depends on who gets the killing roles. Some conclusions can already be made from the nature of some of these kills. 

You're new right?

 It's better to be lucky than good. Right now we have two killing roles that are operating under that premise. Two deaths. No posts. 1 mafia.


----------



## familyparka (May 26, 2012)

So... why are we going against Saturday again?


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 26, 2012)

So you're saying that the killers are new to this game or that they're taking advantage of their luck of getting a way to kill someone?


----------



## Degaforce (May 26, 2012)

I can taste the rainbow.

*[Vote Lynch Saten]*


----------



## Firestormer (May 26, 2012)

Tyranisoar said:


> Are mafia games usually this violent? It's not even the night phase.



In a game this size, no, they're rarely this violent. People are getting too trigger happy right now. But, it is better not to look into what players have the good roles in our town (reason being, if we were to discuss whether a new player was Zenkichi, that player would be someone the mafia would try and kill immediately, and we'd be down a good role)

Also, I'm going to *[Vote lynch Parka]*. Seriously looked like you were trying to blend in just then. Not a fan.


----------



## Legend (May 26, 2012)

[Vote Lynch Stars]

RNG says you must die


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 26, 2012)

*[Vote lynch Saten]*


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

familyparka said:


> So... why are we going against Saturday again?



He implied I needed to make a better vote so I did 



Tyranisoar said:


> So you're saying that the killers are new to this game or that they're taking advantage of their luck of getting a way to kill someone?



Not necessarily. It can be spite as well. But you can't argue with half the result. 1-2 ain't horrible. It'd just be more prudent for them to have waited, well not really in Awesome's case. But we're down another vig now.


----------



## familyparka (May 26, 2012)

I'm going to ignore the vote, and where things are heading... *[Vote Lynch Saten]*


----------



## White Wolf (May 26, 2012)

Not sure if scum or sheep


----------



## Firestormer (May 26, 2012)

So you avoid me accusing you of blending, then join the nearest bandwagon.


----------



## VoDe (May 26, 2012)

Or scum sheep.


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

This is really hard. I don't know who to vote for....but I think I have an idea now who's town and who's mafia.


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> First time for everything
> 
> Inactifagging =/= not mafia


you voted for her cause it would be an easy vote. It has nothing to do with her just you being mafia...


familyparka said:


> So... why are we going against Saturday again?


I'm easy


Psychic said:


> This is really hard. I don't know who to vote for....but I think I have an idea now who's town and who's mafia.



lol I think you're scum for this post. It's way too early for all that.


----------



## Olivia (May 26, 2012)

Saying I'm going to be inactive in a Medaka Box mafia game, bitch please. 

I mean, I'm even wearing a Medaka Box set, it may even lead to who I am. 

Wait, claiming Ajimu won't help me here. 

Anyways I find it funny how Awesome is already killed. Normally he'd be one of my candidates for prime suspect, but he's taken out already; Also looking at the killed list or whatever, who's Chougasaki (in the series) again? His face is slipping my mind.

As for suspicions, first Soul trying to go after me (), and secondly no one stands out too much, but I don't really enjoy VoDe's short comments, but that may just be me. (Don't really remember his playing style) But this doesn't necissarily mean he's Mafia, I just don't like the short comments is all.

I have a few other suspicions but they're basically baseless until the game plays out a bit farther, so I'll keep them for now, as they could be completely wrong.

Then again, Psychic may be a good candidate, mainly because he seems to be trying to blend in, but if he knew who all the town or mafia were then he wouldn't be having trouble to vote.


----------



## Legend (May 26, 2012)

Jessica being active is a shock


----------



## VoDe (May 26, 2012)

*[Change Vote Lynch Parka]*

You know why.


----------



## Olivia (May 26, 2012)

I find Parka's play style may simply be from being new (assuming Parka's new).

Not to say it isn't suspicious, but I'm not going to vote for him simply because of this at the current moment. However even with this, he is currently at the (second) top of my suspicion list, with Psychic being the first; and with that said:

*[Vote Lynch: Psychic]*


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

jessica about to solo 

first, lol awesome. i feel bad for him, though. he's a good player 
second, lol agmaster. he was supposed to target hitoyoshi, but the opposite happened and he did. that's some shit luck, especially since the kill had a 1/4 chance of succeeding.

i know who i find suspicious though, i'll vote later.


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

Saturday said:


> lol I think you're scum for this post. It's way too early for all that.


 


Jessicα said:


> However even with this, he is currently at the (second) top of my suspicion list, with Psychic being the first; and with that said:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch: Psychic]*


 
You guys are so wrong. 

What does the green, red, and blue colors mean?

Also, I have 3 suspects, with family parka being at the top.

*[Vote Lynch familyparka]*


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

familyparka said:


> So... why are we going against Saturday again?



Exactly ONE person went up against Saturday. 1 out of 18. No 'we' about it. 

---

And Psychic is an easy target, being new and all. Not out of the ordinary to already have suspicions early in the game, and it wasn't like she was certain.

parka is a much better candidate for lynching if your reasoning is blending.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

colors are alignments

red = mafia, the other two (green/blue) appear to be town


----------



## Firestormer (May 26, 2012)

Oh, um, I pm'ed Sarun about this, but I guess I should say it in thread too. I won't have any internet for the next few days (like 3 days or so), so, like, yeah, if I don't speak after today, you know why.


----------



## White Wolf (May 26, 2012)

*[Vote lynch parka] 
*
Best choice so far. 


Plus Eurovision ragin' makes it a good spite target. :33


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Hello,

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]* Psychic looks very much like an honest newbie.
It is very predator like behavior to pick on the new guys. Why not come after someone who is more knowledgeable. 

For that action alone you stand out a lot at the moment.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

*Real Escape*


[Shiranui Hansode]: Sorry, [Anshin'in]-san! I can't let you nullify my powers.

[Ajimu Najimi]: So, my (Live Wire) is considered an attack. Interesting, [Choujabaru Tomekichi]-kun.

sarun uchiha [Choujabaru Tomekichi]: I concluded that it is an attack!

*[Ajimu Najimi] tried to use (Live Wire) on [Shiranui Hansode] but latter escaped thanks to (Rule Change).*



> [Live Zero/Active/Ability Nullifier]
> She can nullify a random ability of her target each day and night phase. The nullified ability will be unabled to be used until she changes her target in next phase.





> [Rule Change/Passive/Escape Artist]
> She can escape any attacks unless [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] attacks her. She can escape any lynch unless [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] casted her name as his final vote for that day phase.


​


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH RemChu]
*
I'm very comfortable with this lynch. I suggest people follow me.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2012)

orange/pink is usually god-tier/ separate wincons and purple is usually serial killer/last man standing. sometime also for cowards, jesters and survivors though those are often grey.

light blue is probably student council as that light blue is usually elite/royal town groups

*[vote lynch jessica]*
parka has been around for awhile. not sure what to think of his handfull of posts but basically what rem said.


----------



## Degaforce (May 26, 2012)

How did this turn out like this?

Parka is town. And has an extremely useful role. 
I can't let him die Day1'ed with such a role.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Gumby orange is usually Serial Killer. Purple is usually for independents in the games I've been in.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2012)

blue-town, 
light blue-town/elite, 
green-town,indi,3rd mafia, 
red-mafia, 
dark red-mafia, 
purple- sk, various indi's usually anti-town/destructive, 
orange god teir, massive monster/hidden role, 
pink-godteir/ascended player,hidden role 
gray-neutral or pro-town indi, 
black/white- uberhax mod type character, ghosts, npc, 
yellow- hidden role, usually protown


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2012)

Well if Dega is to be believed then Parka's a bad choice for lynch. 

Anyway Ajimu is Indy but i seriously doubt she's in a position to assist town.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Vote count porfavor.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

*Fail Tit for Fail Tat*


[Ajimu Najimi]: Well, you failed too!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Your (Standing Ovation) is pretty hax.

sarun uchiha [Choujabaru Tomekichi]: Your (Rule Change) is pretty hax too!

[Shiranui Hansode] uses (High Appetite) to try to kill [Ajimu Najimu] but it fails due to (Standing Ovation).



> [High Appetite/Active/Night Kill]
> She can kill one player each day phase and each night phase.





> [Standing Ovation/Passive/Ability Proof]
> All abilities other than [Flask Plan] abilities, [Bookmaker] & [All Fiction] won?t work on her unless [Devil Zero] is in effect.


​


----------



## Awesome (May 26, 2012)

I just got home. I was out all day.

Hopefully I can read through the thread and do everything else I need to before the phase ends.


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

lmao you dead


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

you got like less than a day Awesome so cool.

and hey Saturday, you don't find Jess suspect?


----------



## Degaforce (May 26, 2012)

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*

I _really_ need Parka alive.


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

RemChu said:


> you got like less than a day Awesome so cool.
> 
> and hey Saturday, you don't find Jess suspect?



no I find you suspect.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2012)

Voting History:
Agmaster - DEAD
Awesome - DEAD
Buto Rengoob > Cubey
Cubey
Degaforce > Saten > Jessica
familyparka > Saten
Firestormer > familyparka
gumby2ms > Jessica
Jessica > Psychic
Legend > Stars
Mist Puppet
Omaeda Takes It Alone
Psychic > familyparka
RemChu > Jessica
Saten > familyparka
Saturday > SoulTaker > RemChu
SoulTaker > Jessica > Saturday
Tyronisoar > Saten
VoDe > Saturday > familyparka
☆Stars☆

Face Count (might or might not be the actual voting count):
Cubey - 1
Saten - 2
familyparka - 4
Jessica - 3
Psychic - 1
☆Stars☆ - 1
RemChu - 1
Saturday - 1


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

You are starting to step on my toes Saturday. Hopefully you will see through my posts that I am not an enemy in this game. Tell your mafia to chill out.


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

RemChu said:


> You are starting to step on my toes Saturday. Hopefully you will see through my posts that I am not an enemy in this game. Tell your mafia to chill out.



vote for yourself. It's the best thing to do.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

why the urgency Dega? Jessica didn't even vote for parka. 

But speaking of which:



Jessicα said:


> I find Parka's play style may simply be from being new (assuming Parka's new).
> 
> Not to say it isn't suspicious, but I'm not going to vote for him simply because of this at the current moment. However even with this, he is currently at the (second) top of my suspicion list, with Psychic being the first; and with that said:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch: Psychic]*



Not voting for parka because she believes it may derive from being new (pretty sure parka's been around the block a couple of times) but then votes the newbie even though she _is_ new (and its obvious that she is). 

*[vote lynch jessica]*


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

Oh whoops, seems parka had more votes than I thought. My mistake.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Saturday said:


> vote for yourself. It's the best thing to do.



Vote for myself, as in thinking for myself. You're really smart telling me to think for myself. Thank you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2012)

Dega seems to be earnest so i'll trust him, Jessica however, i get a bad feeling from and i don't like her reasoning. I've seen Parka around despite my own absence from mafia and know well enough they've played before.

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Buto nice avatar.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

*[VOTE LYNCH RemChu]*

you guys are being led astray

oh and that purple role is way too fucking powerful. what if hitoyoshi dies? there will be no way to kill shiranui at all


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

White knight runs to the aid of his mafia buddy.

way to stay low key. ^^


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

i'm not even a white knight
dont use my color to define me

you're a rainbow knight
you know why?
CUZ YOU'RE FUCKEN GAY



nah but you're clearly dangerous
i'm not mafia and i'm not defending jess
i just think this bandwagon is shit and most of the mafia are on it cuz there was pretty much no reason for it


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

<.<

white knighting is like u know a knight coming to the aid of a damsel in distress...
-_- lawls

and you think most of the people voting jess are mafia? okay been like what 3 votes for jess, clearly you are overreacting. More likely you are a teammate and she is like God father or something.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

i was making a joke 

i'm not coming to her aid
i'm just saying this lynch is shit

JUST SAIYAN BRAH


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> i'm not even a white knight
> dont use my color to define me
> 
> you're a rainbow knight
> ...



I think he meant you were defending Saturday.

The bandwagon on her isn't so bad. I think it's interesting that you and Saturday came out to defend her and or each other. Getting sloppy and not keeping your distance?


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

@Cubey bro
its day one, your logic is full of shit.
she jumped on a nice new person getting use to the game, that is something a mafia would do. You are experienced enough to realize that, don't play dumb.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

This



Jessicα said:


> I find Parka's play style may simply be from being new (assuming Parka's new).
> 
> Not to say it isn't suspicious, but I'm not going to vote for him simply because of this at the current moment. However even with this, he is currently at the (second) top of my suspicion list, with Psychic being the first; and with that said:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch: Psychic]*



isn't jumping on anyone
bandwagon is shit

@SoulTaker: I have no idea what you're talking about as I have yet to so much as mention Saturday, brah.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Why not go for her first suspect?

Seems like she is hiding something. Never really a good thing.  Manipulative at best.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

You're the only two voting for RemChu whilst not substantiating your votes. You both also have problems with a Jessica wagon. The dots are so far apart they can't be connected.

Point being that Jessica didn't want to vote right away. Got called on it then proceeded to vote for someone new and inexperienced. That's considered jumping on someone.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

if you find jess so suspicious why the fuck aren't you voting for her then?

you're saying all this shit against me for defending her and you called her out earlier.

everything says that you clearly think she's sus but are voting for

lol

saturday


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

he is analyzing the situation. he is free to do that and it is not a sign of guilt.
you on the other hand, its pretty apparent are not thinking things through. you defend jess and attack anyone who questions her innocence. Something is clearly up here. spill the beans.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> if you find jess so suspicious why the fuck aren't you voting for her then?
> 
> you're saying all this shit against me for defending her and you called her out earlier.
> 
> ...



Because I can always change my vote. It's not that hard. 

see

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*



Lol Saturday. Lol distancing


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

wait what?

this is literally your train of thought here:

Jess finds parka sus -> she votes psychic -> YOU SUS, YOU MAFIA
SoulTaker finds jess sus -> he votes saturday -> Good analysis bro

lolwut


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Because I can always change my vote. It's not that hard.
> 
> see
> 
> ...



why would you change your vote from someone you think is mafia
wow


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

oh and this also

Cubey finds remchu sus -> votes remchu -> doesnt find jess sus -> WHY YOU OVER REACTING CUBERT YOU MUST BE HIDING SOME SHIT


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> wait what?
> 
> this is literally your train of thought here:
> 
> ...



Let's conveniently leave out the part where I voted for Jess in the first place. Makes the argument way more convincing 



Cubey said:


> why would you change your vote from someone you think is mafia
> wow



Because I think someone else is mafia or something else not town. Day 1. blah blah *insert obvious answer to obvious question*


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

you changed your vote on bullshit reasoning literally 2 posts down
that shit doesn't even count as pressure


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Wow! Nice try spinning things. You should work for a news network, Cubey!


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> you changed your vote on bullshit reasoning literally 2 posts down
> that shit doesn't even count as pressure



Again ignoring the fact I can change my vote whenever wherever. 

It doesn't does it


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

Spinning things 

Let's see. What have I said thus far?

I said the Jess wagon was crap and didn't buy it.
Then you were like she was jumping down a newb's throat.
I pointed out she wasn't.
SoulTaker came in and somehow drew the conclusion that me, Saturday, and Jess are all on the same team... because I defended Jess who was also defended by Saturday.. or some shit?

Not sure how that's spinning shit. You two just started saying I'm overreacting to a shit wagon that's slowly gaining momentum, and that I'm scum with Saturday-Jessica.

Half the shit you're arguing doesn't even remotely connect.



SoulTaker said:


> Again ignoring the fact I can change my vote whenever wherever.
> 
> It doesn't does it



and you would change your vote from someone you think is mafia why? you clearly think jess is scum.
and supposedly saturday is "scum" for defending her
and supposedly i'm "scum" for defending her.

i'm not even saying she's innocent, she's no less suspicious than anyone else. all i've said is the reasoning behind it is all sorts of retarded


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

really defensive and it all started over another player.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

obviously i'm going to defend myself...


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Never said you guys were the same team. Implied anti-town/not town. You're Assuming. Assume. Ass U Not Me.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> obviously i'm going to defend myself...


You are not Jessica.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

whatever same alignment
unless you count indies
and i'm only town
i'm pretty sure both saturday and remchu are indies too


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

RemChu said:


> You are not Jessica.



not defending jess, just think the bandwagon is crap. that's all i said.

you're overreacting to me questioning a wagon. lol at you.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

I can't speak for saturderp, but I am town. I love how you change the subject when you are under the spotlight Cubey. Excellent mafia game strategy you have there.

I'm overreacting? I didn't triple post or write paragraphs of essentially nothing. .-.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> whatever same alignment
> unless you count indies
> and i'm only town
> i'm pretty sure both saturday and remchu are indies too





So let me ask you a serious question. Let's say Jess is town for the sake of argument. Do you find Saturday's defense of her genuine or do you find it be town cred fishing?


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

Cubey vote for RemChu please


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

i haven't changed the subject once. we are still talking about how SUSPICOUZ i am for thinking a bandwagon is scum led. we are still talking about my diehard defense of jess because we are on the same scumteam, clearly. we're still talking about how i've "overreacted" to your astounding "pressure"

whatever

as for writing paragraphs, no shit i'm going explain myself as well as i can. better than antagonizing people ENDLESSLY because they are just oh so clearly not town for not voting jessica. yes, that is what i should have done.

lord knows offering your own opinions and/or breeding discussion is not the way to win this game as a townie.

also can someone else fucking post? i hate when people just lurk there for hours, drop in that vote and leave.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Cubey you are boring me now. I've had my fun so back to info gathering. 
*[Vote Lynch Jessica]

*


Cubey said:


> i hate when people just lurk there for hours, drop in that vote and leave.



they rather creep their way to the finish line.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> So let me ask you a serious question. Let's say Jess is town for the sake of argument. Do you find Saturday's defense of her genuine or do you find it be town cred fishing?





let me answer that with another question.


Let's say Jess is mafia for the sake of argument. Should I find your suspicion of her genuine or should i find it to be town cred fishing?

If she's killed and flips mafia, you'll be seen as pro-town for calling her out, right?

Look, the bottom line is, a person defending another person doesn't mean shit to me.

four options:

Town defending town
Mafia defending town
Town defending mafia
Mafia defending mafia (aka downright fucking stupidity)

a townie defending ANYONE is obviously genuine. they have no vested interest in saving any particular person. they defend people who they think seem town, and vote people they think are suspicious, simple. if someone defends another who flips mafia, i'd be more inclined to think it was a townie derping, rather than a mafia sticking their neck out.
however, if someone defends another who flips town, i'm not going to go OKAY YEAH THAT PERSON WHO WAS DEFENDING THEM IS DEFFO TOWN.
mafia know who is town (minus indies) but we dont know who they are, and we townies dont know each other to be town yet. therefore defending a townie doesn't convince me of shit.

so 

someone defending a townie makes me think "this does not clear them AT ALL."
whereas someone defending a mafia makes me think "i can safely say this person is town, because mafia won't play roulette and defend their own man."


so no, if jess flips town, saturday will seem no more town to me than he does today.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

you are trying too hard, my boy.  A man does not try hard at mafia, he simply plays.


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

I have two reasons for wanting RemChu gone.

1. He sucks point period.

2. I don't like him.

So lets come together and lets get rid of him. Also it's obvious that Psychic is mafia and so is Mist Puppet and that other player that defended him. I forgot who.
But we need to get rid of RemChu first


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 26, 2012)

Hmm, I'm still catching up on all of these discussions so I really can't state my opinion without looking at all the angles.

It's also hard to browse threads on a phone so... meh.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

lol i think you're right
still, it got people active (only 2 people, but still)
and apathy is just not my way of playing

to be fair to myself, it's not like i'm taking up arms and leading lynched on random people or anything

just posting massive tl';dr's


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Is it because my avatar is big? Do I sense epeen jealously. 

just my luck


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

ugh why is nf so crappy. It takes forever to scroll down


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

logging off brahs lynch them scums


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> *logging off brahs* lynch them scums



A guilt free man does not need to announce when he leaves the thread.

mafia 101

_interesting._


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

Hmm.....

After reading alot of the posts, I'm going to agree with Remchu on Jessica being something like the Godfather. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Oh and guys rep the new players. Thus encouraging them to play and stick around for future games.....instead of being an opportunist and setting them up to be day oned.

just a thought. ^^ 

if they aren't rion sempai/kojac level, new people should be welcomed.


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

Saturday said:


> I have two reasons for wanting RemChu gone.
> 
> 1. He sucks point period.
> 
> ...


 
LOL Saturday, you coming to attack a newbie like me only proves that you are a Mafia and that Remchu and Mist Puppet are completely innocent townies like me.


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Hmm.....
> 
> After reading alot of the posts, I'm going to agree with Remchu on Jessica being something like the Godfather.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*



you spelled remchu wrong


----------



## Saturday (May 26, 2012)

Psychic said:


> LOL Saturday, you coming to attack a newbie like me only proves that you are a Mafia and that Remchu and Mist Puppet are completely innocent townies like me.



that's not an attack lmao

and no


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 26, 2012)

Alright. Not going to act on my suspicions for now. Just gonna stay with my rng vote.

Also, I have to agree with Saturday there. It's not an attack.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2012)

Saturday said:


> that's not an attack lmao
> 
> and no



How dare you question a psychic?!


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

RemChu said:


> How dare you question a psychic?!


 
LOL, I'm not going to use my psychic powers in this game....that would be cheating.


----------



## God (May 27, 2012)

remchu who is rion sempai and what did they even do 

oh and sarun, you'll have to ask dei cuz i have no clue


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2012)

10 minutes left in this phase.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2012)

Voting History:
Agmaster - [DEAD]
Awesome - [DEAD]
Buto Rengoob > Cubey > Jessica
Cubey > RemChu
Degaforce > Saten > Jessica
familyparka > Saten
Firestormer > familyparka
gumby2ms > Jessica
Jessica > Psychic
Legend > Stars
Mist Puppet > Jessica
Omaeda Takes It Alone > [NO VOTE aka Self-Vote]
Psychic > familyparka > Jessica
RemChu > Jessica > Cubey > Jessica
Saten > familyparka
Saturday > SoulTaker > RemChu
SoulTaker > Jessica > Saturday > Cubey
Tyronisoar > Saten
VoDe > Saturday > familyparka
☆Stars☆ > [NO POSTS]

Face Count (might or might not be the actual voting count):
Cubey - 1
Saten - 2
familyparka - 3
Jessica - 6
Psychic - 1
☆Stars☆ - 1
RemChu - 2
Omaeda Takes It Alone - 1


----------



## God (May 27, 2012)

inb4 jessica flips scum


----------



## Firestormer (May 27, 2012)

Cubey said:


> remchu who is rion sempai and what did they even do
> 
> oh and sarun, you'll have to ask dei cuz i have no clue



Basically, he's a compete douchebag, much like Kojak was. (inb4he's a kojak dupe)

In other news, I'm using my friend's internet to read this. Not a fan of the Jessica lynch either. Dunno if this'll help, but *[Vote lynch RemChu]*, because his posts with Cubey look really weird.


----------



## Firestormer (May 27, 2012)

Oh, read the vote count, it won't make a difference. Lol


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2012)

This day phase is closed. No more posting. No more voting. Wait for end of the phase write-up.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2012)

Voting History:
Agmaster - [DEAD]
Awesome - [DEAD]
Buto Rengoob > Cubey > Jessica
Cubey > RemChu
Degaforce > Saten > Jessica
familyparka > Saten
Firestormer > familyparka > RemChu
gumby2ms > Jessica
Jessica > Psychic
Legend > Stars
Mist Puppet > Jessica
Omaeda Takes It Alone > [NO VOTE aka Self-Vote]
Psychic > familyparka > Jessica
RemChu > Jessica > Cubey > Jessica
Saten > familyparka
Saturday > SoulTaker > RemChu
SoulTaker > Jessica > Saturday > Cubey
Tyronisoar > Saten
VoDe > Saturday > familyparka
☆Stars☆ > [NO POSTS]

Face Count (might or might not be the actual voting count):
Cubey - 1
Saten - 2
familyparka - 2
Jessica - 6
Psychic - 1
☆Stars☆ - 1
RemChu - 3
Omaeda Takes It Alone - 1


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2012)

*Trapped Trap!*


[Yukuhashi Mizou]: I wish I was in this game a bit longer but it'was not so!

*Jessica [Yukuhashi Mizou] is lynched!*
​


----------



## Awesome (May 27, 2012)

So I finally found some spare time to read the thread only to miss the first page and figure out I'm dead... within the first ten posts.

Fuck yea, new record


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

I'll open the day phase in 7 hours. It's 3 AM at my place (US EST) now. The day phase should have started by me 2 hours ago (1 AM).

Apologies.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*A Loud Night*


A megane was seen in empty hallway in Hakoniwa Academy!

[Kikaijima Mogana]: This is a good place to practice my voice!

Five random doors opened in the hallway.

[Shiranui Hansode]: You don't consider this an attack, [Choujabaru Tomekichi].

[Hinokage Kuudou]: I came at the wrong time in this hallway.

[Ajimu Najimi]: I'm hurt about that [Tomekichi]-kun that you don't consider this an attack when you consider my [Live Zero] as one even though this won't affect thanks to my (Standing Ovation).

[Kurokami Maguro]: This is highly inconvenient!

[Akune Kouki]: Why did you use this now, [Mogana]?

[Kikaijima Mogana]: Sorry, [Akune]-san.

*[Kikaijima Mogana] uses (Loud Voice) to randomly (didn't choose) roleblock [Shiranui Hansode], [Hinokage Kuudo], [Kurokami Maguro] and [Akune Kouki]. [Ajimu Najimi] was not effected due to her (Standing Ovation).*



> [Loud Voice/Active/Random Roleblock]
> Each night phase, she can randomly roleblock 5 players.





> (Standing Ovation).
> See



*DO NOT POST YET!*



			
				Why [Loud Voice said:
			
		

> was shown up in Write-up despite being a roleblock]Because it was a random and non-targeted by the player.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Here She Is!*


[Koga Itami]: Nice body!

*[Koga Itami] uses [Cybernetics) to attack [Kurokami Medaka] who escape thanks to (Kurokami Phantom). [Kurokami Medaka] (End)copies [Cybernetics]. The evolved form is [Kurokami  Open Punch].*



> [Cybernetics/Active/Kill]
> She can make a kill each night phase.





> [Kurokami Phantom/4 Shot/Escape Artist]
> She can dodge four attacks in the entire game.





> [End/Passive/Copy Cat]
> Each day, she has 25% chance of copying an ability used on her. Each night phase, she can copy one random ability used on her. Once copied, she will evolve those abilities to 120% (game host will decide the evolution).





> [Kurokami Open Punch/Active/Kill]
> This is a night kill. This move cannot be blocked or protected from.



[Naze Youka]: Lot of failed kills tonight

[Miyakonojou Oudo]: This is convenient!

*[Naze Youka] remodelled [Miyakonojou Oudo] to enable him to gain [Ruler of 13 Party]!*



> [Remodelling/Active/Enhancer]
> She can remodel a player (the game host will decide which abilities will the target gain) each night phase.





> [Ruler of 13 Party]
> He can only die after half of town players were killed.



*DO NOT POST YET!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Negatives*


[Chougasaki Gagamaru]: This is for [Shibushi]!

[Miyakonojou Oudo]: You cannot kill a King just like that!

*[Chougasaki Gagamaru] tries to kill [Miyakonojou Ouda] but fails due to his remodelled ability (Ruler of the 13 Party).*



> To see (Ruler of 13 Party), see



[Naze Youko]: You are in my debt, Oudo!

[Emukae Mukae]: Well then, we have to kill you first!

*[Emukae Mukae] uses [Knives] to [Naze Youka]. [Naze Youko] auto-revives.*



> [Knives/Active/Night Kill]
> She can attack one target each night phase. This ability will not work on [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi].





> If she is attacked/killed, she survives the 1st time and gains:
> [Fire Flip/Active/Roleblock]
> She can roleblock one player each night phase.
> [Ice Fire/One-Shot Active/One-Shot Roleblock Kill]
> ...



[Emukae Mukae]: If I can't kill you, I'll kill your onii-chan!!!('▼')/

*[Emukae Mukae] uses [Evolved Raff-Rafflesia] to kill Cubey [Kurokami Maguro].*



> [Evolved Raff-Rafflesia/Passive Active/Kill]
> If [Shibushi Shibuki] is/stays dead, she can kill a target each night phase.



*DO NOT POST YET!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Haremyoshi makes his appearance!*


[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: It's quite convenient I got you, [Shiranui]

[Shiranui Hansode]: It might be convenient for me too.

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] adds [Shiranui Hansode] to his (Harem). They are NOT allowed to contact each other or become masons.*



> [Harem]
> Each night phase, he picks a target. If the target is male, [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] engages in a brawl with the target. He has 50% chance of killing the target or he himself dying.
> If the target is female, she joins his [Harem]. All girls in his [Harem] cannot harm him in any manner.
> If the target’s gender is ambiguous, well, rng between brawl and joining his harem.



*DO NOT POST YET!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Le Stomp!*

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: I'm not done for tonight!

[Ajimu Najimi]: Sorry, Zen-kun, I cannot continue you being a murderer!vIt was my luck that this ability picked you killing ability!

*[Ajimu Najimi] used (Live Zero) to nullify [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi's] (Weapons' Specialist).*



> *For (Weapons' Specialist) and (Live Zero), see *



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: You expect to stop me like that, [Anshan'in]-san! Though, I have no control over the targets with this one!



*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] use (Stomp) randomly kills Tyranisoar [Akune Kouki] and randomly roleblocks [Miyakonojou Oudo].*



> [Stomp/Active/Random Roleblock]
> If he uses this ability, a random player gets killed and another random player gets roleblocked. He can use this ability each night phase.





			
				Why the roleblock showed up said:
			
		

> [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] cannot choose the target!



*DO NOT POST YET!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Not Rest, all Attack!*


[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: What do you want [Unzen]-senpai?

[Unzen Myouri]: Do you think you can rest now, [Hitoyoshi]-guy?

*[Unzen Myouri] use (Super Ball) to attack [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]. The kill fails due to latter's (Savate). [Unzen Myouri] gains (Smart Bomb: Cinderella) and survives thanks to (Snow White).*



> [Super Ball/Active/Kill]
> Each night phase, he can kill a player.





> [Savate/Active/Duelist]
> He kills one of his (first) attackers each phase. If a loop develops, Zenkichi’s retaliation ignores the loops and the ability that causes the loop.





> [Smart Bomb: Cinderella/Passive Active/Bomber]
> Each time his attack fails to make kill his target, he gets a bomb.





> [Snow White/Passive One-Shot/One-Shot Bulletproof]
> He can survive one attack the entire game.



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: What a nigh.....

*[Ajimu Najimi] uses (Hundred Gauntlets) to kill [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]. Latter returns alive and gains Parasite Eyes.*



> [Hundred Gauntlets/Active/Jack of All Trades]
> She can choose to kill, roleblock, investigate or protect one target each night phase.





> If he dies for the 1st time, he auto-revives, keeps all of his abilities and gains:
> [Parasite Seeing/Active/Tracker]
> He can see what a player is doing each night phase.



*DO NOT POST YET!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Zenkichi!!!!!*


[Kurokami Meda]: ZENKIIICHIIII!!!!!



> [War God Mode/Passive/Berzerker]
> If [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] gets attacked, she will randomly attack one player.



*[Kurokami Medaka] kills Psychic [Hitoyoshi Hitomi].*

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: That's my mom!

[Emukae Mukae]: [Hitoyoshi]-kun, Save me!

*[Kurokami Medaka] kills Firestormer [Emukae Mukae]!*



> There were two attacks on [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]!



*DO NOT POST YET!*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*What to look forward to:*


*[Kurokami Medaka]*



			
				Kurokami Medaka said:
			
		

> [Controlled War God Mode/Passive Active/Kill]
> If a town player is killed, she gains one kill.



*[Hinokage Kuudou]*



			
				Hinokage Kuudou said:
			
		

> [97th President/Passive Active/Kill]
> Each time a town player is attacked, he gains a kill.]



*Both [Kurokami Medaka] and [Hinokage Kuudou] have 5 kills due to above abilities.*

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]*



			
				Hitoyoshi Zenkichi said:
			
		

> If he dies for the 1st time, he auto-revives, keeps all of his abilities and gains:
> [Parasite Seeing/Active/Tracker]
> He can see what a player is doing each night phase.



*[Naze Youko]*



			
				Naze Youka said:
			
		

> If she is attacked/killed, she survives the 1st time and gains:
> [Fire Flip/Active/Roleblock]
> She can roleblock one player each night phase.
> [Ice Fire/One-Shot Active/One-Shot Roleblock Kill]
> ...



*[Miyakanojou Oudo]*



			
				Miyakonojou Oudo said:
			
		

> [Ruler of 13 Party]
> He can only die after half of town players were killed.



*Start Posting!*
​


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2012)

Saturday is *Ajimu* 
I had a one shot investigation and it worked.

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]
*


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2012)

With that said.

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## God (May 28, 2012)

*sigh*

thanks for the game
mafia you're pussies


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2012)

Cant madaka kill him too?

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2012)

Also: Legend is probably a mafia.


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2012)

hahaha no


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2012)

hahaha yes


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2012)

You funny, im town vode bro


----------



## Psychic (May 28, 2012)

So I died randomly? I don't understand the random kills.


----------



## Saturday (May 28, 2012)

*[VOTE LYNCH RemChu]*


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2012)

So many actions
mafia down at least
interesting to say the least. 

*[Vote lynch Saturday] *

Trusting the investigation


----------



## Saturday (May 28, 2012)




----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2012)

You're very cute Saturday 
but not mad


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (May 28, 2012)

Since this looks like a free day, we should make suggestions for who to investigate/kill

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## Saturday (May 28, 2012)

I suggest you should kill RemChu.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2012)

lol Saturday

*[vote lynch saturday]*


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2012)

((I am so fuming that this game lost me one day 1.  Shit is steamrolling.  Now I even feel bad for offing awesome.  Also, glare Zenkichi))


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2012)

Don't mind if I do.

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*Shin - Zangetsu replaces ☆Stars☆!*

Got one more replacement left (12 Tails).


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (May 28, 2012)

Hey Shin


----------



## Firestormer (May 28, 2012)

Psychic said:


> So I died randomly? I don't understand the random kills.



Medaka killed you intentionally. I got killed randomly because he killed you.

Really? I can understand Medaka getting a random kill if he dies, but he shouldn't get an extra kill if he was the one who killed him, that's just bullshit.

Well, thanks for the game.


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> Medaka killed you intentionally. I got killed randomly because he killed you.
> 
> Really? I can understand Medaka getting a random kill if he dies, but he shouldn't get an extra kill if he was the one who killed him, that's just bullshit.
> 
> Well, thanks for the game.





> [War God Mode/Passive/Berzerker]
> If [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] gets attacked, she will randomly attack one player.





> There were two attacks on [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]!



Both of them were random kills.


----------



## Saturday (May 28, 2012)

He's just bitter that he died.


----------



## Firestormer (May 28, 2012)

VoDe said:


> Both of them were random kills.



I see  Then I am an illiterate retard.

I take back what I said Sarun, thanks for the game /awkward


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*The King is Not Dead!*


[Miyakonojou Oudo]: I won't fall yet!

*Thanks to (Ruler of 13 Party), [Miyakonojou Oudo] survived (High Appetite) from [Shiranui Hansode].*



> For (High Appetite), see





> For (Ruler of 13 Party), see


​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*No Chief in this Town!*


[Hinokage Kuudou]: You know what you are doing?

[Ajimu Najimi]: What can you even if you know what I do is not something you will like?

[Hinokage Kuudou]: You wouldn't want to know, Missie!

*[Ajimu Najimi] uses (Live Wire) to seal [Hinokage Kuudou's] (96th President) until she changes her target. As a result, her previous seal on [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi's] (Weapons' Specialist) is removed.*



> To see what (Live Zero) and (Weapons' Specialist) are, please see





> [96th President/Active/Governor]
> He can save one player each day phase. He cannot save same player twice. He cannot save himself.


​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

*This is my heartbeat!*


[Hinokage Kuudou]: What do you need me for, kid?

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Your time is over, old man!

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] uses (Weapons' Specialist) to kill (Hinokage Kuudou). The Latter auto-revived!*



> To see (Weapons' Specialist), see





> If he dies, he loses all of his original abilities, survives 1st time and gain:
> 
> [Theme Song/Active/Announcer]
> He can send a message to game thread via PM to game host (sarun uchiha).
> ...



[Hinokage Kuudou]: That Brat!
​


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2012)

omg, wtf, this game is insane. so many actions.
at least town know each other now.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

BTW, please do look in posts #4 to #7 considering this is a 20 player closed game.


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 28, 2012)

This game is insane. That's a lot of abilities!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 28, 2012)

Man Oudo sure is a popular target today 

*[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 28, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Man Oudo sure is a popular target today
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Saturday]*



Zen says hi.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2012)

yeah him and zen. was waiting for someone to say sat was hinokage but obvious he is not.
*[vote lynch saturday]*


----------



## Tyranisoar (May 28, 2012)

Damn. It sucks that the rng got me.


----------



## familyparka (May 28, 2012)

Holy fuck that was awesome X3

Btw, *[Vote Lynch Saturday]*


----------



## Degaforce (May 29, 2012)

Well, I'm gonna state the obvious.

First, there is no way RemChu would have been able to investigate Ajimu because of her * (Standing Ovation)* but, because Saturday did not put up a defense, it's safe to assume he is indeed Ajimu.

That means the only way RemChu has to know Saturday is Ajimu is by attacking her and failing. And the only character that has done so is Shiranui. So RemChu should be Shiranui.

BUUUUUT Zenkichi should alredy knows who is Shiranui, and even being the only one capable of killing her, he chose to attack Hinokage. Odd.

AND ALSO Ajimu (Saturday) targeted Hinokage, and as it seems he wanted to spite RemChu badly before he dies, I suppose he attacked him.

Then, RemChu should be Hinokage.

But as Hinokage was roleblocked by Kikaijima las night, he could not have investigated anyone. 

Thus my conclusion is that RemChu is Shiranui and right now is busdriven with Hinokage.

Stating the obvious.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2012)

I used an all fiction investigation. It was a one shot.


----------



## VoDe (May 29, 2012)

Dega why would Ajimu attack Shiranui, when the attack failed in the last day phase?


----------



## Sarun (May 29, 2012)

I made a mistake.

*[Kurokami Medaka]* actually copied the attack from *[Koga Itami].*

I mistakenly mixed up her day phase and night phase capabilities.

She developed it to:



> [Kurokami Open Punch/Active/Kill]
> This is a night kill. This move cannot be blocked or protected from.


----------



## VoDe (May 29, 2012)

Good, now Medaka can kill Ajimu even if the lynch fails.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 29, 2012)

pretty sure if left uncontrolled hinokage and medaka could kill all the remaining players in a phase. the problem is deallng with rb's/redirects/busdrives.


----------



## Degaforce (May 29, 2012)

RemChu said:


> I used an all fiction investigation. It was a one shot.


That would mean you are Kumagawa, the Mafia Godfather.
So, you have to die anyway.
You should have gone with the Flask Plan, there was more to chose from 


VoDe said:


> Dega why would Ajimu attack Shiranui, when the attack failed in the last day phase?


I believe Saturday thought Rem was still roleblocked from last night's Kikaijima attack.


----------



## Sarun (May 29, 2012)

Day 2:-
Voting History:
Buto Rengoob > Saturday
Degaforce > NO VOTE aka SELF-VOTE
familyparka > Saturday
gumby2ms > Saturday
Legend > Saturday
Mist Puppet > Saturday
Omaeda Takes It Alone > Saturday
RemChu > Saturday
Saten > Saturday
Saturday > RemChu
SoulTaker > Saturday
VoDe > Saturday
Shin - Zangetsu > NO POSTS

Face Count (might or might not be the actual voting count):
Saturday - 10
RemChu - 1
Degaforce - 1


----------



## Sarun (May 29, 2012)

The Day Phase 2 is over. No More posting or voting. Please wait for the write-up.


----------



## Sarun (May 29, 2012)

*She won't really die even if she kill herself!*


[Ajimu Najimi]: They don't know how much I want to die!

[Choujabaru Tokemichi]: Well, by the way, [Kurokami Medaka's] new attack [Kurokami Open Punch] is now added to exceptions that would bypass your Death Block!

[Ajimu Najimi]: How interesting!

[Choujabaru Najimi]: Well, she evolved that kill she took from [Koga]-san to being able to kill unkillables!

[Ajimu Najimi]: I wonder if it is really good for everyone if I do die!

*[Ajimu Najimi] is lynched but she auto-revived thanks to (Death Block)!*



> [Death Block/Passive/Bulletproof]
> She cannot die unless [Devil Zero] is in effect or if [Flask Plan] members attack her. Lynches auto-revives her. Now, [Kurokami Open Punch] would also beat [Death Block].


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

Night Phase is over.

*Do Not Post Yet!*


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

*What a School!*


[Ajimu Najimi]: How is your typical school day, [Zenkichi]-kun?

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: I hardly call this school typical, [Ansahn'in]-san and so we don't have a typical school day!

[Unzen Myouri]: I am not really satisfied! I feel my powers are not up to par as my role as a Committee Chairman!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Well, I can change that! I'll ask gramps to give the powers of (Committee Chair) in place of your 9Ball of String).



*[Shiranui Hansode] uses (Real Eater) to replaces (Ball of String) of [Unzen Myouri] with [Committee Chair]!*



> [Real Eater/Active/Ability Exchanger]
> She can change one random ability of a player to another random ability each night phase.





> [Ball of String/Active/Roleblock]
> Each night phase, he can roleblock a target.





> [Committee Chair/Active/Governor]
> He can save a player from the lynch. He cannot save same player more than once. He cannot save himself.



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Oi, Oi, you are making him more powerful!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Why do you care, [Hitoyoshi]?

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Because I am your friend and you are part of my [Harem]!

[Shiranui Hansode]: What benefit do I have being in your [Harem]?

[Choujabaru Tomekichi]: Well, this coming round, you have this boost from being in his (Harem).

*[Shiranui Hansode] is now powered with [200% Booster] for Day 3 and Night 3.*



> [200%/Booster]
> Members of his [Harem] would have all of their active abilities doubled (if possible) as One-Shots in a random round.



*Do Not Post Yet!*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

*Boom and Bust!*


[Miyakonojou Oudo]: That woman have some bust!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Mind your eyes, [Oudo]-senpai!

[Miyakonojou Oudo]: You should mind your back, kid!

*[Koga Itami] uses (Cybernetics) tries to kill [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] who retaliate with [Savate]. [Koga Itami] used one of her [Android] lives!*



> See  for (Cybernetics).





> [Android/4-Shot Passive/4-Shot Bulletproof]
> She can survive four attacks.



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Someone won't be!

[Miyakonojou Oudo]: Oh, I wonder who the unlu...

[Kurokami Medaka]: ZENKIIIIIIICHIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!



> See  for (War God Mode)!



[Miyakonojou Oudo]: I shouldn't be dead! I have (Ruler of 13 Party).

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Oh, you didn't notice [Hinokage]-senpai dead behind you!

[Miyakonojou Oudo]: What?

[Naze Youka]: Sorry!

*[Naze Youka] uses (Red and Blue Sword) to kill Omaeda Takes It Alone [Hinokage Kuudou]!*



*[Kurokami Medaka] goes (War God Mode) and kills (randomly) Buto Rengoob (Miyakonojou Oudo) due to [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] being attacked!*



> See  for (Red and Blue Sword)!



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: His death almost did not register!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Surprising considering he has lost his his previous Abnormality!

*Do Not Post Yet!*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

*De(i)cide!*


[Ajimu Najimi]: Well, things look messed up!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: You got that right, [Anshan'in]-san!

[Koga Itami]: Can it be salvaged?

[Naze Youka]: I believe there is a way, right [Choujabaru Tomekichi]?

[Choujabaru Tomekichi]: There are many ways to un-mess it!

[Kurokami Medaka]: Get on it!

[Ajimu Najimi]: I see my time is nearing its end!

*[Ajimu Najimi] uses (Live Zero) to nullify (Ice Fire) of [Naze Youka]!*



> To see (Ice Fire), see





> To see (Live Zero), see





[Naze Youka]: 

[Ajimu Najimi]: And one for you, little [Hansode]-san!

[Shiranui Hansode]: It won't work one me as usual!

*[Ajimu Najimi] could not use (Hundred Gauntlets) on [Shiranui Hansode] due to latter's (Rule Change).*



> To see (Hundred Gauntlets), see





> To see (Rule Change), see



[Ajimu Najimi]: Well, I felt like trying!

[Kurokami Medak]: Done already!

[Ajimu Najimi]: And [Medaka]-san, like Tsurabami-kun will say: "Please go easy on me!"

*[Kurokami Medaka] uses (Kurokami Open Punch) to kill Saturday (Ajimu Najimi)!*



> To see (Kurokami Open Punch), see



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: 

[Kurokami Medaka]: Lighten up, [Zenkichi]!

[Koga Itami]: Well, you {[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]} is at fault for making [Medaka]-san kill [Oudo]-san and [Hitomi]-sensei!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: That was my mother {[Hitoyoshi Hitomi]}!

[Unzen Myouri]: Calm down [Koga], even [Emukae Mukae] died due to that!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: We all need some Devil Luck!

[Naze Youka]: Yo [Zen]-chan, got something for ya!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Thanks, [Naze]-senpai!

*[Naze Youka] uses (Remodelling) to give [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] (Five Forks).*



> [Five Forks/Active/Doctor]
> He can protect one player each night phase.



*DO NOT POST YET!*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

*Battered!*


[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Man, I am a mess!

[Naze Youka]: Behind you again, [Zen]-chan!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Thank you, [Naze]-senpai!

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] escapes thanks to [Minus Nullify System] from the attack of [Chougasaki Gagamaru]!*



> [Minus Nullify System/Passive/Escape Artist]
> Zenkichi can dodge one ability from a [Minus] each night phase.



[Shiranui Hansode]: You did well, [Hitoyoshi]!

[Kurokami Medaka]: Well, eventually you will learn how to not repeatedly get attacked from behind!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Think you should try to find a way to avoid friendly firing rather than talking down on [Hitoyoshi]!

[Koga Itami]: Those were not intentional from [Kurokami]-san!

[Kurokami Medaka]: [Zenkichi], I cannot take her arrogance anymore!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Speak for yourself!

*[Kurokami Medaka] attacks [Shiranui Hansode] who escapes thanks to her (Rule Change).*



> To see (Rule Change), check



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Grils, girls, don't fight over me!

[Unzen Myouri]: They are not!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Don't worry about me, [Hitoyoshi]!

[Naze Youka]: Well, we all need to worry about you!

[Shiranui Hansode]: 



[Naze Youka]: 

*[Shiranui Hansode] uses (High Appetite) to attack [Naze Youka] who survives due to (Ice Tank)!*



> To see (High Appetite), check





> If half of the town players have died, she (Naze Youka/Kurokami Kujira) will gain:
> [Ice Tank/One-Shot Passive/One-Shot Bulletproof
> She can survive one attack.]



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Apparently it seems like my escape won't count as an attack on me!

[Naze Youka]: Good for us!

*Do not post yet!*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

*Housekeeping:*

There were 7 kills for [Kurokami Medaka] due to town deaths. She used 1. So, 6 left.

Due to being in (Harem), [Shiranui Hansode] gains (200% Boost). Read 1st Night Phase 2 Write-up for more info on it!

*Can start posting now!*


----------



## kojak488 (May 30, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> (inb4he's a kojak dupe)



huehuehuehue


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

I would not host another small games with this much abilities.

Lesson learned!:33


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2012)

Yeah its like a slaughter house bro


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2012)

Since Saturday is dead now can we see his wincon. I'd like to get some clarification.


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Since Saturday is dead now can we see his wincon. I'd like to get some clarification.



What makes you think you will see (I will show) his wincon when no other wincons were shown.

It is pretty much to be expected that I will only show wincons when the game is over.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2012)

I wasn't sure if he was an indy or not. Can't blame a guy for fishing


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2012)

Sarun do another WWE game


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2012)

lol, I just got here and everyone's dead.


----------



## familyparka (May 30, 2012)

This game is just awesome :3

Also, if you haven't realized... *[Vote Lynch VoDe]*

We got to get Zenkichi's first life at least...


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

Well its time for me to kill everyone. =]


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Soul Taker]


*


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2012)

To vote for the mafia being proposed or the indy voting for me? Decisions, decisions. 

I'll decide tomorrow


----------



## VoDe (May 31, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

Mafia get.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

Vode is not mafia. 
I will kill you either way.


----------



## VoDe (May 31, 2012)

Out of 10 players 2 or 3 (?) are mafia?


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

Yup and we are going to kill them all.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## White Wolf (May 31, 2012)

Legend said:


> Sarun do another WWE game



He's doing one, just not on NF.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2012)

lol you all bother voting. my vote or the veto decide the lynch today. so seriously if vode is town/credible is he right about legend? a lot of you with powerful actions should know this stuff.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

Legend and Mist puppet are probably mafia. m


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2012)

does the harem got different wincons? it's either a cult or recruiting mason? my vp is at least 11.


----------



## kojak488 (May 31, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch ShikamaruRemChu]*


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2012)

*[vote lynch legend]*


----------



## White Wolf (May 31, 2012)

*[Vote lynch Legend] *


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2012)

Kojak gtfo. 

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

So is anyone familiar with this series? What's the deal with Shiranui?


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

Sorry guys, fell asleep yesterday. Well, time for some incoming actions.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

Dammit, I for to add this in the last night phase write-ups.

*[Naze Youka] uses (Remodelling) to give [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] (Five Forks).*



> [Five Forks/Active/Doctor]
> He can protect one player each night phase.


----------



## Legend (May 31, 2012)

im not mafia, whats the reasoning against me


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2012)

I don't think VoDe would go out on a limb or make himself a target unless you were scum. He doesn't have the stones to make that sort of claim. 

If you're not and he's claiming confirmed scum get well I'm sure VoDe will be handled accordingly.But again I don't think VoDe has the nerve.


----------



## VoDe (May 31, 2012)

Nope

Haven't confirmed Legend as a mafia, just going with my guts. If you have better target, mind to share?


----------



## VoDe (May 31, 2012)

There's 2 mafia alive, pretty sure of that.

Misogi Kumagawa and Gagamaru Chougasaki

Or at least should be according to manga.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2012)

VoDe said:


> *[Vote Lynch Legend]*
> 
> Mafia get.



I thought that was kind of explicit 

Anyway MistPuppet or Legend. Either is fine by me.

RemChu is an SK or some kind of anti-town indy and that's confirmed.

So as long as one of those three dies I don't really care.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

*Formerly Abnormally Normal*


[Koga Itami]: This is gonna be my last stand!

[Naze Youka]: [Itami]-chan!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: It's over for ya!

[Shiranui Hansode]: You got that right, [Hitoyoshi]!

*[Shiranui Hansode] uses (High Appetite) and (200% Boosted - High Appetite) on [Itami Koga]. Then, [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] uses (Weapons' Specialist) to kill familyparka [Itami Koga]. The three attacks finished her (Android) ability.*



> Too see (High Appetite), see





> To see (200% Boost), see





> To see (Weapons' Specialist), see





> Too see (Android), see





[Naze Youka]: You B@$&@^d!, [Zen]-chan!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Calm down, [Naze]-senpai!

[Naze Youka]: After what I did for ya!

*[Naze Youka] tries to kills [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] with (Sorrowful Flames) but latter kills DegaForce [Naze Youka/Kurokami Kujira] with (Savate).*



> [Sorrowful Flames/One-Shot/Revenge Kill]
> She will auto-kill whoever killed [Koga Itami].





> To see (Savate), see


​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2012)

That's quite the cluster fuck...

How much time is left?


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

This day phase will end today at 5 PM US EST.


----------



## Legend (May 31, 2012)

Yeah im calling bs on this, 


*[VOTE LYNCH VODE]*


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

nice defense mafia


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

*Minus in Peril!*


[Chougasaki Gagamaru]: You can't kill me now! Unacceptable!

[Kurokami Medaka]: You already lost since Day 1. Shin'ne!

*[Kurokami Medaka] kills SoulTaker [Chougaski Gagamaru]!*

[Misogi Kumogawa]: Oh, not him!

[Kurokami Medaka]: You are next, [Kumogawa]!

[Kumogawa Misogi]: Dammit!

[Kurokami Medaka]: You cannot escape an attack from me!

*[Kurokami Medaka] kills [Kumogawa Misogi] but latter auto-revives!*



> If he does die, he will still auto-revive but he loses all the his abilities except [*****] and [*****], and he will gains this ability:
> 
> [Bookmaker/Active/Brawler]
> This ability allows him to target one player each night phase. It would result in his target dying (50%) or he himself [Kumogawa Misogi] dying (50%). This ability will result in [Kumogawa Misogi] dying 100% if used on [Kurokami Medaka].



[Kumogawa Misogi]: I won't forgive you for this, [Medaka]!



> [Kurokami Medaka] has used up 3 out of 9 kills she had from 9 town deaths.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

Hahaaha knew Soul was mafia =]

nice work class president


----------



## VoDe (May 31, 2012)

Excellent                .


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2012)

Too bad 

Go get em Remchu


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2012)

I'm going to eat everyone!


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

Day Phase 3 is over. No more posting or voting.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

*Weakest yet Strongest!*


*[Kumogawa Misogi] is lynched but he auto-revives!*



> If he is dead again, he will again auto-revive and retain his [Bookmaker], [Lack of Presence] and [Born Loser] along with gaining:
> [Weakened All fiction/One-Shot Active/One-Shot Redo]
> He can redo one action of any phase in a night phase.



*Do Not Post! Night 4 Start!*


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2012)

Day 3:
gumby2ms > Legend
Legend > VoDe
Mist Puppet > NO POSTS
RemChu > SoulTaker > Legend
Saten > Legend
VoDe > Legend
Shin - Zangetsu No Vote aka SELF VOTE

Face Count:
Legend - 4
VoDe - 1
Shin - Zangetsu - 1


----------



## familyparka (May 31, 2012)

Well, too bad.

It was a really fun game, will rep again  thanks


----------



## Sarun (Jun 1, 2012)

Night Phase 3 is over. Do not post yet! Write-ups will come!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 1, 2012)

*Let's stop Fighting!*


[Kikaijima Mogana]: OK, I'm calling for truce tonight!

[Kumogawa Misogi]: I agree!

[Shiranui Hanten]: ...........

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: You think we will let you do that!

[Unzen Myori]: Bring it on, biatch!

[Shiranui Hanside]: NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!!!!!

[Kikaijima Mogana]: Don't underestimate me!



*[Kikaijima Mogana] uses (Loud Voice) to (randomly) roleblock [Kumogawa Misogi], [Shiranui Hanten], [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi], [Unzen Myouri] and [Shiranui Hansode]!*



> See  for (Loud Voice)!



*Day Phase 4 begins! You may start posting!*
​


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 1, 2012)

so medaka does nothing all night?


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm hungry, time to eat.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 1, 2012)

me 2 remmer. will lynch stick on legend?


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Legend (Jun 1, 2012)

Nope it wont

Suck on my immortality


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2012)

Hanten hasn't done anything at all, and where the heck was Medaka?


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh lol.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

And i don't know about you guys but i think Shin is Shiranui Hanten


----------



## Legend (Jun 2, 2012)

so yeah lets kill them then me and medaka can have our duel


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

*[vote lynch shin]*
shin will be lynched if my vote doesn't change or unzen doesn't pull anything.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2012)

Vodes right I am a Shiranui Hanten. 

Three days ago I'd have understood but there's really no point to it now. I'm harmless. 

My original wincon was to find *Ajumi Najimi* and  join her while gaining a wincon of having *Kurokami Medaka*, *Shiranui  Hansode* and *Misogi Kumogawa* die in which case the game ends regardless of who's left and we win as. If she died before or after I found her then I need *Shiranui  Hansode* to die only and make it to the end with whichever faction remains. My only abilities are "faceless"; for my unstable wincon, "not equal"; for finding *Ajimu*, and "skill creation"; for building skills for members recruited into ''flask plan'', an ability of Ajimu. That means I can't do anything towards my own wincon anymore.

I haven't read the manga so I don't really know who is who but *Shiranui Hansode* seems like more of a threat right now. I have no powers, no resistance and no clashing wincons with anybody other than Hansode. My vote goes where you want it.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

*[Vote lynch RemChu] *



> (Shiranui Hansode)
> [Rule Change/Passive/Escape Artist]
> She can escape any attacks unless [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] attacks her. *She can escape any lynch unless [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] casted her name as his final vote for that day phase.*



You know what to do Zen-san~


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin]*

Medaka can kill Legend.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2012)

Some actions to come.


----------



## Legend (Jun 2, 2012)

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN]*

Suck on my immortality


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2012)

*Devil and Jokers!*


[Shiranui Hansode]: Yo, [Medaka]-chan! How are you?

[Kurokami Medaka]: In your case, I should be suspectful!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Don't worry [Medaka]-chan! I just want to eat you!



*[Shiranui Hansode] uses (High Appetite) to kill [Kurokami Medaka] who escapes thanks to (Kurokami Phantom).*



> To see (High Appetite), check





> To see (Kurokami Phantom), check



[Kurokami Medaka]: Like you can kill me!ph

[Kumogawa Misogi]: Are you alright, [Medaka]-chan?

[Kurokami Medaka]: You won't be and you too, the other [Shiranui]-san!

*[Kurokami Medaka] kills Legend [Kumogawa Misogi] and Shin - Zangetsu [Shiranui Hanten]!*



> To see (Altered God Mode), check





[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: So strict, [Medaka]-chan!

[Kurokami Medaka]: What's your move, [Zenkichi]?

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: It's a devil kill!

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] uses (Weapons' Specialist) to kill Mist Puppet [Unzen Myouri].*



> To see (Weapons' Specialist), check



​


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh shiiit


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

*[Change Vote Lynch gumby2ms]*


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the game sarun. 

The characters involved in our wincon were heavily OP and having no abilities to continue towards my wincon without Ajimu sucked. It was impossible to win.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

wtf wincons? isn't game over?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

since I think I know who everybody is.
*[vote lynch remchu]*
we get on this game should?? end. none-the less zen should be able to harem end this.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

*[Change Vote Lynch gumby2ms]

*Saten is Medaka.

Yo Zenkichi I gotta kill everyone but you. So we are going to kill Medaka.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

medaka and zen vote rem. game over.
your votes don't matter, my vp is 17 right now.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

*Yo can't kill me so I will defeat you guys. =] *


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

Saten said:


> *[Vote lynch RemChu] *
> 
> 
> 
> You know what to do Zen-san~





gumby2ms said:


> medaka and zen vote rem. game over.
> your votes don't matter, my vp is 17 right now.






Oh Remchu did you enjoy failing to kill me?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, gumby, we can't kill Rem unless VoDe votes him last. No matter what your voting power is lol ~


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

Eventually Medaka you will use up those 4 dodges and then you will die. o3o


Forfeit, you are all delaying the inevitable. My bro will not betray me


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Eventually Medaka you will use up those 4 dodges and you then you will die.
> 
> 
> Forfeit, you are all delaying the inevitable. My bro will not betray me.



Thinking that that's all my role has, huehuehue.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah vode really decides this game. unless we go for null which is a tie btwn you and shurai unless zen joins us. basically becuase me and zen are the closest to mortals in current playing field.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah vode really decides this game. unless we go for null which is a tie btwn you and shurai unless zen joins us. basically becuase me and zen are the closest to mortals in current playing field.



Pretty much, yeah. :l 
There's probably a catch somewhere to stop them, like how Kumagawa didn't have a shitton of revives (granted he could come back, but it seems unlikely since he didn't autorevive)


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

KU KU KU, I will eat you next gummy bear


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

well vode if you don't killl shurani she  will drag you into a standoff with saten which would result in a tie and you dead. so vot4e ftw


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

He won't betray me. bros till the end. 

fuck if possible just recruit medaka and lets kill the rest man.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh just looked over my skills. Its possible for me and Vode to still win this. I got enough hax abilities to make even Medaka relatively killable.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

He can't recruit me.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Interesting situation.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Also i like how you guys have no idea about my wincon.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

medaka can't be recruited but I can. this is a very weird situation .


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope can't recruit you mang. Girls only you know.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

dude. your the on;y dude left in the game.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh that changes things.

Wanna win the game gumby, or wanna die?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

lol don't forget I still have day kills gumby, stick to the town side. :3


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

exactly. I can lynch zen or medaka but they can kill me. I can rb everybody all nigh every night and have vp tp control lynches but I can die and I'm the only thing blocking this game from becoming a tie btwn saten and rem. but you vode decides who wins. I'm going on a hike figure something out.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Gumby...

Either you win with me and Rem, or die with Saten.

And oh yes, i can kill Saten.

Should be easy decision. Also i can protect you at night phase...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

VoDe said:


> Gumby...
> 
> Either you win with me and Rem, or die with Saten.
> 
> ...



 


You can kill me? 

Though I wonder if you keep your harem ability once you become the 100th class sencho.  

you can recruit me once I'm no longer pres, but 'til then you're screwed. :3


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, i keep it.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

interesting. 

so this game can literally end with the 4 of us.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

I can hex Medaka a bit. Depending on my luck it will make her easier to kill.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

i don't care about night. i can block everybody all night. i know the whole saten or remchu debacle. can't back you because remchu can daykill me then. but can saten kill vode or does the game not allow it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2012)

if u kill vode you have no way of killing me :0 

and i will kill you both eventually.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

RemChu said:


> if u kill vode you have no way of killing me :0
> 
> and i will kill you both eventually.



That's the problem.

I can kill Zen (or power him up :l) but you I cannot. Stupid loli.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2012)

you got to summit to forcing him to attack or dying. otherwise rem will win.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2012)

Day Phase 4 is over. No more voting or posting. Write-up will be up soon!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2012)

*Can't lynch me?*


[Shiranui Hansode]: I know who I can count on!

*[Shiranui Hansode] escapes the lynch thanks to (Rule Change).*



> To see (Rule Change), check


​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2012)

*Whose side am I on?*


[Kurokami Medaka]: So, you picked a side?

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Why do I have to pick a side?

[Shiranui Hansode]: Because you hang the game in balance in the opinion of some people in here!

[Kikaijima Mogana]: And you are the only guy left.

[Kurokami Medaka]: It would be interesting if we become enemies!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Suit yourself, [Medaka]-chan!

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] uses (Weapons' Specialist) to attack [Kurokami Medaka] who dodged it with (Kurokami Phantom)!*



> To see (Weapons' Specialist), check





> To see (Kurokami Phantom), check



[Kikaijima Mogona]: [Zenkichi]-kun, noooooooooooooo!!!!!

[Shiranui Hansode]: That means he picked his side!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: What?

[Kurokami Medaka]: You haven't!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: STOOOOOOOOOOMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] uses (Stomp) to randomly kill gumby2ms (Kikaijima Mogana) and randomly roleblock [Shiranui Hansode]!*



> To see (Stomp), check



[Shiranui Hansode]: Che!

[Kikaijima Mogana]: AHHHHHHH........



[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: [Mogaaaanaaaaaaa]!!!

[Kikaijima Mogana]: Doushite!?!?!

​


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Saten]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 3, 2012)

well all I could do was shout(rb) till game was over. was hoping vode would be decent but.... 
thanks for the game


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2012)

*[vote lynch RemChu] *

You can end this now VoDe... better then extending it for a much longer time without a purpose.


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2012)

A Pimp doesn't lynch his bitches.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2012)

Well unless one of you have some crazy voting power then I stall this even longer and you get lynched, granted it fails, but w/e~ 

So he either ends it or continues it in which case I die and then it gets stalled even more~


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2012)

How strong is your vote ?


----------



## VoDe (Jun 4, 2012)

*[Vote Lynch Saten]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2012)

*For the women!*


[Shiranui Hansode]: What are you doing [Hitoyoshi]?

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: I think both of you chill out!

[Kurokami Medaka]: We need to end this soon, [Zenkichi]!

*[Shiranui Hansode] uses (High Appetite) to attack [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] but it failed due to (Harem). [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] uses (Weapons' Specialist) to attack himself but uses (Savate) and kill himself but he auto-revives. [Kurokami Medaka] attacks [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] who auto-revives again. [Kurokami Medaka] loses (Main Character) and gains (Forsaken Gode Mode).*



> To see (High Appetite), see



*To see (Harem), (Weapons' Specialist) and (Savate), see *



> To see (Controlled War God Mode), see





> If he dies again, he auto-revives, keeps all his abilities, he goes for training with [Ajimu Najimi] for Flask Plan, he becomes the [Main Character], and gains:
> 
> [Main Character]
> He knows [Ajimu Najimi] is in the game. He will train for one full round (day phase and night phase or night phase and day phase).
> ...





> If he dies again, he becomes the [Student Council President] he loses [Devil Style] (everyone still alive goes back to their former status), keeps all of his other abilities and gain:
> 
> [100th Student Council President]
> He gains a faction kill at night phase.
> ...





> [Forsaken God Mode/Passive Active/Brawler]
> If she attacks [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi], she loses her [Main Character], [War God Mode], [Controlled God Mode] and [*****] and gains [Brawler] ability. She has 50% chance of getting killed or she killing her attacker.





> [Controlled War God Mode] is the one used for gaining a kill each time a town player died.



​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2012)

Roles and abilities played too big of a role in this game.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmm, now what...


----------



## VoDe (Jun 4, 2012)

Now we wait night phase and i will recruit you. 

That way everybody alive wins.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2012)

*How could you lynch her?*


[Kurokami Medaka]: Trying to lfinish me off?

*[Kurokami Medaka] is lynched but auto-revives!*



> If she is killed, she leaves ***, she becomes [***] with either  of the following ability:
> [Bookmaker Medaka/Passive Active/Serial Killer]
> She can kill a target each night phase.
> or
> ...


​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2012)

*Game Over!*


[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: Let's end this!

[Shiranui Hansode]: Looks like effort needs to be used here!

[Kurokami Medaka]: I'm not going easy on both of you!

*[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] recruits [Kurokami Medaka] to his (Harem)!*



> To see (Harem), check



*[Shiranui Hansode] uses (Real Eater) to remove (Harem ability) {I interpret this as not harming [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] per say} and replaced it with (Gardening).*



> To see (Real Eater), check





> [Student Council Election/Passive/Triple Voter]
> His votes count thrice.





> This means both [Kurokami Medaka] and [Shiranui Hansode] are in his (Harem) but the ability would not work anymore nor would the protection that it provides for [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]!



[Kurokami Medaka]: I didn't mean to do this, [Zenkichi]!

[Hitoyoshi Zenkichi]: I'm sorry, [Medaka]-chan!



*Saten [Kurokami Medaka] uses (Hybrid God Mode) to attack [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] who uses (Savate) to kill the former!*



> To see (Hybrid God Mode), check





> To see (Savate), check



*[Shiranui Hansode] kills VoDe [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] due to (High Appetite)!*



> To see (High Appetite), check



*RemChu [Shiranui Hansode] won due to being Last Person Standing (fulfilling wincon)!*

*Despite dying, VoDe [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] also fulfilled his wincon!*



> Some Thoughts:
> I made some roles too OP and the game kindah went unbalanced. [Shiranui Hansode] role became unkillable at the moment she joined (Harem). As stated earlier, I won't make this much abilities in this small games anymore.


​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll send out PM's (a bit later) to everyone to post their thoughts, MVP vote, criticisms and some game advertising in here!


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 5, 2012)

stupid loli

is all.


Fun game though, I liked the hax to it, but some characters needed more while others needed less.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

This was a fun game, just wish i had more time in it. Tons of abilities was a fun concept


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2012)

good game.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 6, 2012)

It was fun game.

Tho damn you Rem, back stabber.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2012)

VoDe said:


> It was fun game.
> 
> Tho damn you Rem, back stabber.



i was randomizing medaka so she could be killable. I was not trying to kill you o_o?

In fact I sent the kill on saten.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my role in full:



> *Devil’s Harem (1):*
> 
> *Hitoyoshi Zenkichi - Wins when he and his [Harem] are last players standing. He is threat to everyone. Game ends when he wins. This Devil Jersey Harmonica President looks to have his Devil fun in making his harem.*
> 
> ...



My savate ability was pretty damn hax.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2012)

> *Independent Bottomless Pit (1):*
> 
> *Shiranui Hansode - As the granddaughter of Hakoniwa Academy Chairman,  she can only win with [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] by being the last two person  along with him, or as the last role standing in the game (in case he  was eliminated). She is threat to everyone other than [Hitoyoshi  Zenkichi]. Game ends when she wins.*
> 
> ...



...............


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jun 6, 2012)

> *Hinokage Kuudou - Unknown Hero, he protected the Hakoniwa Academy all by himself.*
> 
> [96th President/Active/Governor]
> He can save one player each day phase. He cannot save same player twice. He cannot save himself (though nobody can use their ability on themselves unless specified).
> ...



I didn't want to kill Medaka and Zenkichi, and my kills were ineffective against Shiranui and Ajimu. This was the best role I've ever had and it was next to useless


----------



## Tyranisoar (Jun 6, 2012)

> Akune Kouki - The Secretary of the 98th Student Council, he was also the Prince of Judo.
> 
> [Infatuation]
> He knows that the role [Kurokami Medaka] is in the game.
> ...


Too bad that I got killed after first night. If I had copied [Rule Change] things would have been much more interesting. Anyway, thanks for the game sarun!


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 6, 2012)

> *Kurokami Medaka - The main character of the series, she is without question a shameless stripper.*
> 
> [Main Character]
> Her character will be revealed to part of this game in the opening write-up. However her identity will not be revealed. She loses her [Main Character] either when she attacks [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] or when [Hitoyoshi Zenkichi] becomes the [Main Character].
> ...



Full role. Definitely fun to use. 


Looking forward to your WWE game on OC, Sarun. Cody Rhodes getto.


----------



## Degaforce (Jun 6, 2012)

Dammit. 
And I thought parka and I were hax.



> Naze Youka/Kurokami Kujira - The middle child of Kurokami Siblings, her stoicism is unparalleled.
> 
> [Black White]
> She appears guilty to investigations.
> ...


----------



## Firestormer (Jun 6, 2012)

Good game sarun.


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2012)

good job rembro 
you did what i couldn't



> *Kurokami Maguro - Older brother to [Naze Youka/Kurokami Kujira] and [Kurokami Medaka], he was the man responsible for further growth of Kurokami Group.*
> 
> [Older Brother]
> He knows that roles of her sisters (referred above) are in this game.
> ...


----------



## VoDe (Jun 6, 2012)

Cubey said:


> good job rembro
> you did what i couldn't



With my help. 

This was like my second win as a indie.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2012)

*[Vote MVP Vode]
*Once again you are the medic to my heavy. The Emma Watson to my Sherlock. The tightness to my butt hole. best mafia bro ever :33


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2012)

good shit vode


----------

